# Canada orders Falcon III radios



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I could see this coming for almost a decade now and it's long overdue.  After the deployment into Kabul in '03 we started to see different 'flavours' of the AN/PRC 117 show up for conventional troops; depending on the need.  A far superior radio to any of the other junk we had.  I think this will be a total game changer right down to section level.  It's stuff like this that makes me wish I was still playing the game.



> *Canada orders Falcon III radios*
> 
> Published: Aug. 16, 2011 at 6:05 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good.  Get three complete sets and bring them with you to the shoot in November ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Good. Get three complete sets and bring them with you to the shoot in November ;)



If I could, I would. ;)  I'll have to look for a convoy of training troops and hope they "drop" one or two.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 16, 2011)

If you distract them with a roadside Canadian Bacon/Tim Hortons/Maple Syrup combo hockey shop I'm sure you'd have enough time to make sure a few went for a wander.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 17, 2011)

SpitfireV said:


> If you distract them with a roadside Canadian Bacon/Tim Hortons/Maple Syrup combo hockey shop



Or a gay male prostitute.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 17, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Or a gay male prostitute.



That might work for your Army but it only works half the time up here.


----------

